# Tchad



## ANTHONY.T (Aug 4, 2007)

Hello, I'm french but I don't speak english sorry :8o


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 5, 2007)

Y a-t-il des animaux en ces photographies que nous devons pour voir ? Je suis Texan et je ne parle pas  français


----------



## ANTHONY.T (Aug 8, 2007)

Non c'est juste les biotopes naturels


----------

